# Random Reboots on 10.3 RELEASE



## arp (Jun 22, 2016)

I've been having issues with a 6 month old home server.  Basically it reboots unexpectedly.  I was having a look through the logs and noticed this right before the reboot. Is this something to be concerned about or a coincidence?

I did a firmware patch on the mainboard last time it did this hoping that may solve the issue but no such luck.

The follow occurred in the system log just before the reboot. 

```
Jun 22 12:43:27 xxxxxxx kernel: MCA: Bank 0, Status 0x9000004000010005
Jun 22 12:43:27 xxxxxxx kernel: MCA: Global Cap 0x0000000000000c0a, Status 0x0000000000000000
Jun 22 12:43:27 xxxxxxx kernel: MCA: Vendor "GenuineIntel", ID 0x506e3, APIC ID 2
Jun 22 12:43:27 xxxxxxx kernel: MCA: CPU 1 COR (1) internal parity error
Jun 22 17:23:21 xxxxxxx syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2016)

MCA errors are always caused by hardware issues.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_Check_Architecture


----------



## arp (Jun 24, 2016)

So what you're saying is that it is likely a faulty CPU?


----------



## ab2k (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi, I don't think it's an CPU. Check RAM - parity errors comes from here. Also I would be checking for base overheating (check temperature of mainboard and CPU) (just for example you bought an overclocked RAM and using it in XMP mode and don't have a good termal solution - it will drive you to the situation you are talking about).


----------

